# Lost paddle - Golden



## t00n (Apr 16, 2004)

Lost my paddle somewhere between Ford St and the Rec Center (Golden) on Thursday April 9th on my way to teach a roll class. 

Werner Rodeo - black with orange blades. Will trade beer for safe return. 

Thanks.
Trey 303-807-7059


----------



## TAC (Apr 26, 2004)

I think I found your paddle.......Call me @(720) 394-5375 to indentify/claim.......Trent.


----------

